# Barbenrute



## Klo (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi, 
kennt ihr eine günstige Barbenrute(unter 70€)?#c


----------



## heinzrch (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Barbenrute*

ja: im neuesten Schirmer-Sonderkatalog gibt es eine Byron Brown spezielle Barbenrute 3,5m mit klassischer durchgehender Aktion. Sieht richtig hübsch klassisch englisch aus im Katalog......(kostet so um die 70€)


----------



## Angler505 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Barbenrute*

*Hallo,*
Barbenrute ?
Ich verwende normal eine Heavy Heavy Feeder oder eine POLE oder Lange BOLO.
zum fischen auf die Barbe.

Oder meinst du vielleicht die Multifunktionsruten mit Feeder/Pickerspitze und normaler Spitze ( spezimenbereich +/- 1,5lbs ) dann würde ich mir die Mosella Centrion ansehen

mfg
Friedel


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Barbenrute*

definier doch am besten mal den einsatzbereich so genau wie möglich, nicht das wieder einer von der browning syntec anfängt, oder cherrywood, oder hyperloop.
ausserdem soll gerade ne neue browning in england für furore sorgen, ist aber glaube ich was sehr kurzes von 3,6m


----------



## Klo (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Ich meine keine Feederrute,
sondern eine speziele Barbenrute mit 1,5 bis 1.75 lbs Testkuve.
Bei uns sind sie, soviel ich weis, nicht so beliebt, 
aber in England.


----------



## Klo (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Länge zwischen 3,50 bis 3,60m.


----------



## langerLulatsch (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Es gibt von Browning ne Feine, garnicht mal so teuer!

Guckst du hier....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## heinzrch (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Barbenrute*

@klo: dann wäre die von meinem ersten posting genau richtig. Ich fische auch auf Barbe im Kleinfluß (Spürangel, Rollblei) , mein Favorit von den "alten" Ruten ist die Sportex Topaz Carp 11, eine vergleichbare "neue" wäre z.B. die DAM Green Cross Power in 3-3,6m Wurfgewicht 5-25g (gibts auch stärker), kann ich nur empfehlen (günstig bei Schirmer oder Gerlinger....), oder auch die Mitchel Excellence (gleiche Preisklasse ca. 50-70€)....


----------



## Klo (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich glaube ich kauf mir die Browning Hot Rod Barbel

Servus und Fröhliche Weihnachten!!!!


----------



## Klo (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Kennt jemand von euch einen 
(deutschen) Internetshop der 
die Shimano Hyperloop Barbel anbietet?


----------



## Knispel (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Ich besitze die 1,5 lbs und 2 lbs Barbel von Greys, die bekommst du aber leider nicht für 70 Euro. Sind aber absolut top.


----------



## magic.j (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Hi,


habe die Barbel Spezial von Fox,kostet zwar auch net 70€ aber man bekommt dafür ne Toprute.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

@magic&knispel: kosten die auch so um die 200€? hab im bfw shop die neue i-power (harrison) gesehen (welchselspitzen 1,75&2lb) und bin seit dem irgendwie heiss darauf. aber 185 engl. pfund sind mir etwas zu üppig


----------



## Knispel (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @magic&knispel: kosten die auch so um die 200€? hab im bfw shop die neue i-power (harrison) gesehen (welchselspitzen 1,75&2lb) und bin seit dem irgendwie heiss darauf. aber 185 engl. pfund sind mir etwas zu üppig



Listenpreis 2006 1,5 lbs = 229 €, 2 lbs = 259 € für die Greys. ich hab die 1,5 lbs für 155 € ( vor 2 Jahren ) und die 2 lbs für 209 € ( jetzt ) bekommen. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.....Es gibt auch noch eine 1,75 lbs, Listenpreis 249 €. Alle Barbel von Greys sind 12 `also 3,65 m lang und mit 2 Spitzen ausgerüstet, eine Avonspitze mit der angegebenen Testkurve und eine zum aufstecken von 3 mitgelieferten Feederspitzen in 2, 3, und 4 ouz. Stärke. Die 2 lbs hat 3 mitgelieferte Feederspitzen in den Stärken von 2, 4 und 6 ouz.
185 engl. Pfund, wieviel € sind das ?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

das sind dann schon 270€ für die standartausführung. würde die gerne mal ne zeit testen, doch das wäre für die bevorstehende familienerweiterung schädlich

haste mal nen link zu den greys? freund wollte karpfenruten davon wg. lebenslang garantie. haste die für deine auch? wer verkauft die in D?


----------



## Knispel (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Greys : http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de, 
die haben welche. Wie gesagt, ich habe sie über mein Händler in Bremen bezogen : http://www.angelwelt-rose.de/ 
Die Greysruten werden in D über Exori ( wie auch die Hardy-Ruten ) vertrieben und sind im Exori Katalog aufgelistet. Mein Karpfenruten sind auch von Greys, ich besitze je einen Satz der 2,75 lbs und 3,5 lbs der Greys prodigy Karpfenruten, echt tolle Teile. Lebendslange Garantie für den Erstbesitzer ist bei allen Greysruten Standart. Ich könnte sie genau wie die Barbel unter Umständen für rund 50 € unter Listenpreis  bei meinem Händler besorgen.Listenpreis 2006 für Greys Prodigy Karpfenruten : die 2,5 lbs = 229 €, 2,75 lbs = 239 € , 3,0 lbs = 259 €, 3,5 lbs = 279 €. Es gibt auch noch die Greys X-Flite Carp, Listenpreis zwischen 399 € ( 2,5 lbs ) und 449 € ( 3,5 lbs ), das ist mir aber eine Nr. zu groß.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

schade das du so weit weg wohnst, hätte ich mir echt gerne mal angeschaut. denke die barbel wird nur von ner hand voll leute in D gefischt. muss mir die links heute abend mal in ruhe reinziehen, muss jetzt raus zum fischen


----------



## schroe (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Hi Mainz,
wenn es dich mal Nähe Hannover verschägt, sag bescheid. Kannst dann die Prodigy Barbel (1,75) und die Fox Barbel XS (1,75) durchschwippen.
Habe die Ruten bisher zum Zanderfischen an der Weser missbraucht. 
Bin allerdings durch eure Page motiviert worden, sie dieses Jahr ihrer "Bestimmung" gemäß zu verwenden (Weserbarbel).


----------



## Knispel (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Wirst lachen, ich setze die 1,5 lbs auf Weserzander ( mit Köderfisch ), Aal in unseren Seen ( mit Pose ) und halt Barbe ein, zum Feedern in Seen eignet sie sich auch hervorragent. Die 2 lbs werde ich zum Feedern in der tiedenabhängigen Unterweser nehmen und zum Pirschangeln auf Karpfen.


----------



## schroe (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



> auf Weserzander ( mit Köderfisch ), Aal in unseren Seen ( mit Pose )



Sind dafür perfekt geeignet. Eine Barbe wird wohl auch ´ne Menge Spaß dran machen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

vielleicht solltet ihr mal für ein wochende hier vorbeischauen, damit wir mal checken können, ob die sich auch bei mainz richtig biegen ?


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Sind dafür perfekt geeignet. Eine Barbe wird wohl auch ´ne Menge Spaß dran machen.



leider gibs hier noch wenig Barben um Bremen, obwohl ich beim Feedern schon welche erwischgen konnre. Beste Chancen rechne ich mir in der Wümme aus, mal probieren.


----------



## froggy31 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Oh Mann, Was es nicht alles gibt :q :q :q 

Ne Barbenrute und dann auch noch zu solchen Preisen  #d #d #d #d .
Wißt ihr eigentlich nicht wohin mit eurem Geld ????

Naja wer es braucht |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 

Habe bisher mit meiner Balzer Medium Feeder noch jede Rheinbarbe bezwungen und die haben bestimmt nicht zu wenig Power.


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				froggy31 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann, Was es nicht alles gibt :q :q :q
> 
> Ne Barbenrute und dann auch noch zu solchen Preisen  #d #d #d #d .
> Wißt ihr eigentlich nicht wohin mit eurem Geld ????
> ...



Andere kaufen sich jedes bzw. alle 2 Jahre ein neues Auto und das ist teurer. Man kann sich aber auch jedes Monat 20 - 50 € zurücklegen und kauft sich denn die Rute seiner Träume.


----------



## schroe (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



> Wißt ihr eigentlich nicht wohin mit eurem Geld ????



Mal ´ne Gegenfrage.
Hast du im Leben etwas falsch gemacht, dass du es dir nicht leisten kannst? #d #d #d 

Die Frage ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, denn es interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, wie und wofür du dein Geld ausgibst, noch wo du es herbekommst.
Verstehst?

Wenn du aber eine Empfehlung suchst, wie du an kostspieligeres Angelgerät kommst, druck dir Knispels Sparstrategie aus (ist auch meine) und häng sie dir als abendliche Gebetsvorlage übers Bett.
Noch ein Tipp von mir.
Manch "teures" Gerät lässt sich auch wieder "teuer" verkaufen. Stellt dann eine gute Grundlage zum Erwerb von anderem teuren Gerät dar.

Zu deinem Trost. Ich muß für jede Rute sparen, wie andere auch. 
Frag jetzt nicht woran. Wäre nämlich ähnlich unerzogen, als würdest du mich fragen, ob ich nicht wüßte wohin mit meinem Geld.
Kümmer dich um Deines  
Sorry, kann diese Nörgelei einfach nicht mehr hören.#d 

@Knispel,
für den hiesigen Weserabschnitt berichten die Stipper immer wieder und regelmäßig von guten Barbenfängen.
Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich erstmalig mit einer Feeder (@froggy: Balzer Magna Silver Heavy Feeder, 70gr WG) an unserem Teilstück gewesen und habe prompt eine 73er und 55er gefangen. 
Blieb dabei, war allerdings auch nur noch zweimal mit der Feeder wieder an der Weser los. Früher, als ich mit meinem Vater wochenendlich an der Weser stippte, war eine Barbe eine eine absolute Rarität. Tendenziell haben sich die Bestände hier hoffentlich, zumindest was die Barbe betrifft verbessert.
 Der "Schlachtplan" ist jedenfalls ausgearbeitet und BM Mirco (Ex-Weserkarpfenaustrickser) bietet kundige Unterstützung.
Bin ganz guter Dinge.|supergri 

@MG,
die würden sich vermutlich in der Rheinströmung, mit 200gr Futterkorb etwas mehr biegen als es mir recht wäre.|supergri


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Habe leztes Jahr sogar eine beim feedern in der tiedenabhängigen Unterweser erwischt, 63 cm. War meine erste hier unten. In der Weserpacht IV ( Weserwehr - Dörverden) werden aber regelmäßig oberhalb der Staustufe Inschede wieder welche gefangen. Wie gesagt, ich werde die Wümme oberhalb der Wörpemündung ( Wümme Südarm ) probieren, dort werden sie mitlerweile gezielt gefangen. Das Barbe und Rapfen in der Weser wieder kommt ist m.E. auf die praktisch auf 0 reduzierte Salzfracht der Werra zurückzuführen. Die Fische wechseln eben aus den Nebenflüssen wieder in den Hauptstrom, da sie hier wieder Lebensbedingungen vorfinden.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				froggy31 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bisher mit meiner Balzer Medium Feeder noch jede Rheinbarbe bezwungen und die haben bestimmt nicht zu wenig Power.



mit ner pilkrute und 60er schnur bezwingste ebenfalls alles, aber darum ging es auch nicht. spass solls machen, egal auf welchem ruten-niveau du fischst.

@schroe: keine angst je nach wurfweite kommste auch mit 100-120g schon gut an die jungs ran. also kein problem.

@knispel: was kannste denn mit der 2lb noch rauswerfen?


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @knispel: was kannste denn mit der 2lb noch rauswerfen?



Weiß ich noch nicht, wie gesagt, habe die Rute erst abgeholt und noch nicht gefischt. Feederspitzen wie gesagt 2,4 und 6 ouz. die Avonspitze hat 2 lbs Testkurve. Das Feederteil hat aber im gegensatz zu der 1,5 erheblich mehr Rückrat und ist m.E. auch für schwere Futterkörbe sehr gut geeignet vor allen in Verbindung mit der 6 ouz Feederspitze. Wie ich die 2 lbs Spitze einschätze , kann man die auch gut auf hecht mit Köderfisch nehmen, die Steifigkeit hat sie allemal. Wollte sie aber für die Pirschangelei auf Karpfen einsetzen, mit 
12 ´länge passt das , auch mit der Testkurve. Einzigst, die Rute ist im Gegensatz zu den anderen Greys Barbel etwas Kopflastig , aber mit ner Rolle der Größe 4000 kann man das ganz gut kompensieren.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

@knispel: ist doch die prodigy oder? kumpel meinte die prodigy wäre gegen die x-flite eine sänfte.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

achso hier mal der link zur i-power 
http://www.barbel.co.uk/site/shop/pages/bfwipower.htm


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @knispel: ist doch die prodigy oder? kumpel meinte die prodigy wäre gegen die x-flite eine sänfte.



Ist eine Barbel prodigy. Die x - flite ist andere Kohlefaser, wesentlich dünner, steifer und härter bei gleicher Testkurve. Ich persönlich mag diesen Ruten aus superhochmodulierter Kohlefaser nicht, habe lieber im Nahbereich ein "Sicherheitspolster" ( eventuell bin ich dort auch etwas altmodisch ). Die 2,0 lbs kostet aber  auch 449 €  ( die 1,75 lbs 398 € ) , das ist mir allerdings denn doch eine Nr. zu groß, das fisch ich da nicht raus, denn nehme ich eben die prodigy, die hat m.E. noch ein vernüftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und ich komme mit den Ruten dieser Bauart bestens klar.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

hm,
habe ich mich evtl verlesen. dachte habe die x-flite in nem englischen shop für ca. 280€ gesehen. 

bin mir wie gesagt nicht ganz sicher, ob die genannten ruten bei uns vernünftig zu nutzen wären. die jungs waren als ich von den teilen erzählte sehr skeptisch. das argument das die für unsere fischerei einfach zu wertvoll sind ist wohl auch richtig. was wenn du mal auf den steinen strauchelst und so eine rute aufschlägst (aua ich bekomm gänsehaut .


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> hm,
> habe ich mich evtl verlesen. dachte habe die x-flite in nem englischen shop für ca. 280€ gesehen.
> bin mir wie gesagt nicht ganz sicher, ob die genannten ruten bei uns vernünftig zu nutzen wären. die jungs waren als ich von den teilen erzählte sehr skeptisch. das argument das die für unsere fischerei einfach zu wertvoll sind ist wohl auch richtig. was wenn du mal auf den steinen strauchelst und so eine rute aufschlägst (aua ich bekomm gänsehaut .



Das ist äußerst günstig dafür. Ich bin von den Listenpreisen ausgegangen, wie sie im 2006 Exorikatalog stehen. Ich nehme die Barbel auch mit in die Steinpackungen, ich glaube die am Rhein und Main ähneln der der Unterweser, man muss eben vorsichtig sein und meinen Ruten ist jedenfalls hier noch nichts passiert und wenn tatsächlich einmal was passieren sollte, gut ist zwar sehr ärgerlich, aber pleite bist du denn auch noch nicht....


----------



## froggy31 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Hi,
@ schroe es geht nicht darum ob ich mir ne Rute für über 200 Euro leisten kann, es geht darum das ich persönlich es für wenig sinnvoll halte mir für jede 
Fischart ne spezielle Rute zu zulegen. 
Mit meiner Feeder für 50 Euro bin ich bei der Rheinangelei bis auf Wels einfach
für alles gerüstet. Sensibel genug um den Fisch zu spüren ist sie alle Male.

@ MG, ich glaube mit einer Pilkrute ist die nicht ganz zu vergleichen.

Aber es ist wie so oft hier im AB, wenn man gegenläufige Meinungen etwas forscher vertritt, gibt es immer wieder Leute die sich direkt persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Keine Ahnung warum.

In dem Sinne : Keep the buissiness going. Ich bin raus aus dem Thread hier

froggy


----------



## Klo (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Nochmal zu meiner Frage:

Kennt jemand von euch einen Internetshop 
mit der Shimano Hyperloop Barbel (Classic)


----------



## schroe (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Hi Klo,
sorry, hatte ich fast übersehen. Habe die Hyperloop Barbel nicht gefunden.
Im Katalog ist sie.
Wenn HAV-direkt und SAV-Angeln sie nicht im Programm haben, sehe ich schwarz für die Verfügbarkeit. Ruf bei einem von beiden (HAV/SAV) doch mal an. Vielleicht können die was regeln.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				froggy31 schrieb:
			
		

> @ MG, ich glaube mit einer Pilkrute ist die nicht ganz zu vergleichen.
> 
> Aber es ist wie so oft hier im AB, wenn man gegenläufige Meinungen etwas forscher vertritt, gibt es immer wieder Leute die sich direkt persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Keine Ahnung warum.
> 
> ...



hast mein statement nicht verstanden. habe geschrieben das jeder mit was auch immer seinen spass haben soll/muss. es ging dir darum alles rauszuziehen und das geht schließlich auch mit ner pilkrute. verstehe deine reaktion zwar nicht, aber es steht dir ja frei wie du mit der sache umgehst

@klo: kannste mal nen link zu der rute einstellen, finde da nichts?


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				Klo schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zu meiner Frage:
> 
> Kennt jemand von euch einen Internetshop
> mit der Shimano Hyperloop Barbel (Classic)



Moin @Klo,
hab eine gefunden :

http://www.fishingtackle24.com/product_info.php?pName=ShimanoHyperloopBarbel366m


----------



## heinzrch (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Hatte gestern ein Klasseteil  in der Hand: Cormoran speciland barbel,

3,60m, 1,5 pfd. Testkurve, und zwei Spitzen : ne normale und ne quiver-Spitze  extra, super finish, toll verarbeitet 100€, gibts wahrscheinlich dann vom Osterhasen für mich zu Ostern...


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Schau doch mal bei Top Tackle Europe... Auch ein Shimano Spezi... Hyperloop hab ich icht gefunden aber die Beastmaster Barbel für leicht über Hundert Euranten...

http://www.top-tackle-europe.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=114_23_94_240


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Was heinzrch sagt mit den günstigen Teilen gilt aber bestimmt: diese 3,60mTeile  in der Stufung 5-25g /10-40g / 20-70g / 50-150g verbauen eine Menge Hersteller (DAM,Mitchell,Cormoran,...) und sozusagen die halbe Welt, die können wegen purer Masse überhaupt nicht schlecht sein und sind für ihre Leistung sehr günstig! #6 

Zu einer speziellen Barbelrute mit 2 Spitzen hätte ich aber noch eine Frage an die "Einsetzer"? Baut ihr die wirklich während des Angelns um? |kopfkrat Ich würde mir doch lieber 2 Stück mitnehmen, eine mit der Floaterspitze und die andere mit der Bibberspitze, um dann je nach Einsatzort am Wasser schnell wechseln zu können. Was ist außer beim Wanderangeln (=Gewichtsersparnis) da der Vorteil?


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Ich komm bei den ganzen Barbelrutengedöns eh nicht mit... Wenns zum Spürangeln auf Barben geht, gibts für mich noch immer nix besseres als eine 3 - 4m lange "Grundrute" mit progressiver Aktion, feine Spitze hartes Rückgrat (Sportex "Three Light" oder "Three Medium" z.B.) da brauch ich keine Bibberspitze um die Bisse zu erfühlen...

Es gab mal ein BLINKER Sonderheft (als diese noch wirklich was taugten!!) 
"Einfach Angeln - Besser Fangen" 

Ich persönlich denke, wer auf zuviel Technik setzt, verliert den Blick für das wesentliche... Das Angeln selbst!

ist nur eine persönliche meinung und Erfahrung meinerseits, ansonsten denke ich: "Jeder nach seiner Facon!" #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

Nochwas:

Bei der Langtreibangel mit Pose auf Barben, gibts nix geileres als ne Bolo, den Köder/Pose geschickt mit der Strömung direkt zum Standplatz der Barbe führen und die Gesellen auf Sicht fangen... nur Fliegenfischen ist geiler  #h


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

@ Steffen
ich glaube, man muss den Begriff "Barbenrute" nicht so spezifisch sehen, dieser Rutentyp entspricht eher der klassischen Grundrute und ist vielseitig einzusetzen da oft 2 Spitzen vorhanden sind. Ich z.B. besitze die Greas prodigy Barbel in der 1,5 und 2 lbs Ausführung. Dort hast du je eine Avonspitze mit der angegebenen Testkurve und eine feederspitze, worauf du 3 
mitgelieferte Zitterspitzen in 2,3,4 ouz ( bei der 1,5 lbs und 2,4,und 6 ouz bei der 2 lbs Rute ) aufstecken kannst und die passen zum Feederteil. Andere Hersteller führen ähnliches.


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochwas:
> 
> Bei der Langtreibangel mit Pose auf Barben, gibts nix geileres als ne Bolo, den Köder/Pose geschickt mit der Strömung direkt zum Standplatz der Barbe führen und die Gesellen auf Sicht fangen... nur Fliegenfischen ist geiler  #h



Mach ich auch, aber mit einer Centrepin Rolle, das hat was


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich auch, aber mit einer Centrepin Rolle, das hat was


Das ist selbstverfreilich die Krönung der Langtreibangel #6 

Du hast natürlich recht, daß diese "Barbenruten" im Grunde der klassischen Grundrute entsprechen und wie gesagt, soll jeder so angeln wie er möchte, keine Frage!
ich für meinen teil habe nur noch keinen Grund gesehen meine Technik beim Spürangeln auf Barbe zu ändern, denn es funktioniert noch immer so wie ich es vom Opa gelernt habe #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Langtreibangel #6


jau. #6 
Das obergeile Fliegenfischen geht damit aber auch ganz gut, vor allem mit Naturfliegen und abgewandelten Flachfloaters oder ner Wasserkugel!


----------



## schroe (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Barbenrute*

@Steffen,
wo liegen denn die unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften zwischen der "Three Light" und einer bspw. Greys oder Fox Barbenrute?
Na gut,.... die Fox ist günstiger als die Sportex. Ok, dafür hat die Fox aber auch nur zwei Spitzen und vier Feeder Tips.  Hast du noch weitere Merkmale, die für die "three Light" sprechen?

Halt,.... auf der einen steht "Barbel", auf der anderen "drei leicht". Hab den Stein des Anstoßes. Danke!:m


----------

